# Pre Smoking High Temp  Cheese



## poacherjoe (Nov 16, 2019)

Has anyone ever done this? I like a heavy smoke flavor and would like to try smoking my high temp cheese prior to adding it to my summer sausage. I think this would taste great. This is in the works unless someone here shoots it down for some unknown reason..


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2019)

I don't see why it would be a problem. Though I haven't done that. I use regular cheese that I've smoked for SS all the time.


----------



## bradger (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm not sure what you mean by high temp cheeses.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 17, 2019)

The high temp cheeses are made to be put into sausages and such that have to be brought up to certain temps without melting. I would smoke it for 1/2 a batch only in case its too much smoke, I read a lot of folks have to let it mellow some before eating. Good luck and let us know how it went


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 17, 2019)

If I wanted to smoke the cheese before adding it to the sausage I would just spread it out on a pan and cold smoke it then add it like I normally do.

Bradger check out this link  https://www.butcher-packer.com/inde...th=204&zenid=8b6f46a101730bc7fa3fb7486f9cc017


----------



## bradger (Nov 18, 2019)

thanks mike243


----------

